# temperature after covid vaccine



## slobee (May 21, 2021)

How high did your temperature get after your covid vaccine?  How long did it last?  Most of the seniors over 70 that I know that took the vaccine had no symptoms.  I expected side effects but not a temperature of 103 F.
Thanks.


----------



## Lara (May 21, 2021)

My only symptom was fatigue...I slept 9 hours that night which is a first. I always sleep 4, up for 2, sleep another 2.


----------



## ohioboy (May 21, 2021)

I only get a temperature when I'm around Lara.


----------



## Jeweltea (May 21, 2021)

My temperature was about 100. It was that high when I went to bed the night of the vaccine and was gone the next morning.


----------



## Sunny (May 21, 2021)

100.2, not exactly a "fever," but much higher than usual for me.


----------



## HazyDavey (May 21, 2021)

I had a sore arm with a slight fever and the chills for a while.
I learned don't try brushing your teeth when you have the chills.
The toothbrush goes everywhere except where you want it to ..


----------



## Buckeye (May 21, 2021)

I had the Moderna shot #1, sore shoulder for a day, no other issues


----------



## StarSong (May 21, 2021)

slobee said:


> How high did your temperature get after your covid vaccine?  How long did it last?  Most of the seniors over 70 that I know that took the vaccine had no symptoms.  I expected side effects but not a temperature of 103 F.
> Thanks.


Mine went a little over 101, but only for a few hours and was knocked down to the 99s with acetaminophen & ibuprofen. (Couldn't remember which to take so I took one of each.)  

How are you feeling now?


----------



## Kaila (May 21, 2021)

StarSong said:


> How are you feeling now?


I'm wondering this, too.

Also remember to drink some water, too.


----------



## jujube (May 21, 2021)

Temp of about 100 and "flu-ish" symptoms for 24 hours.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 21, 2021)

I don't think mine went over 101-102ish after my second Moderna shot, the first shot was no fever or symptoms besides a slightly sore arm the next day.  My husband had the J&J, and his temp went up to 99, not over 100.  How is your temperature now @slobee, has it gone down any?  Keep in mind that having these side effects are expected, as your body's immune system is reacting to the vaccine.  I took an Aleve the following day, and the headache and fever both went down very quickly.


----------



## RadishRose (May 21, 2021)

I never thought to check.


----------



## slobee (May 21, 2021)

Thanks everyone!  No symptoms after first vaccine.  Temp down after Tylenol.


----------



## chic (May 21, 2021)

slobee said:


> Thanks everyone!  No symptoms after first vaccine.  Temp down after Tylenol.


Ibuprofen is better if you have some because it's an anti inflammatory while Tylenol isn't. Also if you have an icebag, use it. It will bring down a fever quick and make you more comfortable so you can sleep.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 21, 2021)

*I did not check my temp. Did not think of it, but I do remember having chills for a while.   I do remember having a sudden hot flash later, after I went to bed.*


----------

